# HdRO - ein paar Fragen



## Barthi666 (6. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute ich möchte evtl mit HdRO anfangen und hab jetzt mal ein paar Fragen und zwar:
1. Ist das Game eher PvE oder eher PvP orientiert? Ich persönlich stehe mehr so auf PvE (habe die großen Raids von WoW geliebt)
2. Gibt es auch 25 Mann Raids wie in WoW (oder vielleicht sogar mehr)?
3. Bis zu welcher Erweiterung ist es F2P, bzw. für welche Erweiterungen muss man bezahlen? 
4. Lohnt es sich jetzt noch anzufangen?
5. Welcher Realm ist fürs raiden empfehlenswert?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 

Mfg Barthi


----------



## kalisschneider (7. Mai 2013)

HdRO ist eher ein PvE als ein PVP, weil es für Player vs. Enviroment steht, d.h du kämpfst gegen Monster usw. die vom Computer gespielt werden.


----------



## Promized (9. Mai 2013)

Warte lieber erstmal ab. So wie ich gehört habe, soll denen bald die HDR Lizenz ablaufen und bis jetzt ist noch nicht bekannt, ob sie eine neue bekommen.^^


----------



## Xukii (9. Mai 2013)

Jo ist ein pve game


----------



## Barthi666 (10. Mai 2013)

Okay das gefällt mir schon mal aber wie sieht es mit Instanzen / Raids aus? Fur wie viele Spieler sind die?


----------



## Becks-Gold- (29. Mai 2013)

Die Instanzen die ich bisher mitgemacht habe, enthielten so um die 12 Spieler ich weiß aller dings nicht ob es nicht noch größere Raids gibt  Die Instanzen gefallen mir persönlich sehr gut, da es taktik erfordert und nicht wie in anderen mmo's alle blindwütig auf den boss losrennen.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (12. September 2013)

Die größten Raids sind 24 Mann, aber erst recht spät erreichbar, vorher nur 12 Mann. Das mit der Lizenz ist kein Problem, die dürften ihre Verhandlungen längst abgeschlossen haben und bringen immer noch bzw kündigen neue Updates an, die Lizenz wird also ziemlich sicher noch bis 2017 laufen. 
Hdro ist kein pvp spiel, sondern ein reines pve spiel. Das spiel ist f2p bis etwa lvl 30, dann sollte man 10€ investieren um neue quests frei zu schalten.

Edit: Lohnen tut es sich immer, die Atmosphäre in diesem spiel ist super! Fürs raiden würde Icj dir dem server gwaihir empfehlen, das ist der bestbesuchte deutsche Server.


----------

